# Suche ne anständige AIO  die so gut wie Noctua NH D15 oder besser ist



## Dark-Knight86 (22. Juni 2016)

*Suche ne anständige AIO  die so gut wie Noctua NH D15 oder besser ist*

Hallo suche ne Wakü um einen i7 5820k zu kühlen, den ich auch gerne übertackten möchte über 4 ghz .

Hatte erst an einen Luftkühler gedacht wie dem Noctua NH D15 ,der ist aber so groß 165mm lang und mein gehäuse wenn seiten lüfter ausbaue 170mm.  

So dachte ich halt ne Wakü aber nur welche ?

Hoffe könnt mir hier helfen 
Danke schon mal


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Suche ne anständige AIO  die so gut wie Noctua NH D15 oder besser ist*

Hast du denn ein Budget? Und was für ein Gehäuse hast du, zwecks der Radiatorgröße.


----------



## Dark-Knight86 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Suche ne anständige AIO  die so gut wie Noctua NH D15 oder besser ist*

also gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster cosmos s  Maße: 266 x 598 x 628 mm (BxHxT, mit Bügel)
Material: Aluminium
Formfaktor: E-ATX, ATX, m-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 120 mm Deckel
1x 120 mm Rückseite
1x 120 mm Red LED am 4in3 HDD Cage
1x 230 mm Seitenteil
Laufwerksschächte:
7 x 5,25 (extern)
4x 3,5 (intern, 4in3 HDD Cage)
10x 5,25 Zoll (Option)
13x 3,5 (Option - 3x 4in3 HDD Cages nötig)

 , budget hab so mit 120 euro angesetzt, da ich alles neu hole . 
Also kaufe mir den i7 5820k und motherboard,ram zum 1 july


----------

